# Estação Meteorológica de Alvega [IM] (10/04/2010)



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2010 às 23:11)

Algumas fotografias da estação meteorológica de Alvega, à entrada da localidade, ao lado da estrada nacional.

Panorâmica ampla







Em maior pormenor











O abrigo de Stevenson em mau estado






Outras vistas para a instrumentação


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2010 às 01:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O abrigo de Stevenson em mau estado




Possa, está mesmo em mau estado. 

Não fossem os termómetros junto ao solo, e diria que a estação estava abandonada.


----------

